# What's in your wallet -or- my back hurts



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I find more and more of my work is done from a seated position (in front of the computer normally). I carry a wallet in my hip pocket, which is no thicker or thinner than most men's wallets. A few credit cards, bit of ID, some cash, couple pics, and that's about it. More and more my back really starts to hurt me when I'm sitting on my wallet. I've even begun to notice that back issue while driving with my wallet in my pocket. What's the solution? I still need to carry most or all of the stuff that's in my wallet.


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

I've gotten in the habit of putting my wallet in a draw when I'm at my desk, in the cup holder when I'm driving, and in my front pocket anyother time I sit down.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

No wallet needed. Cash in front pocket and 1/4" thick business card holder that contains my business cards, drivers license and amex card in my back pocket.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I do the same as chompie. Its too annoying having a wallet in your pocket and it causes all the plastic credit cards and IDS to rub together and get worn out.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The Doc's told me a long time ago, 'No wallet in the back pocket!'. I carry a money clip in one front pocket and a cardholder with the bare essentials in the other.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm concerned that if I pull my wallet out to check, it will explode! Ala George Castanza.

Ed


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I use a leather , magnetized money clip. Haven't had a wallet in my back pocket for 25 years. Mine has 2 places on the inside for credit cards and the other side has a window for drivers license.
I use a debit card for most purchases, so a lot of cash is not needed. No pics, no hidden key storage and since it sits fairly near my family jewels in my front pocket, pretty much pick-pocket-proof.


----------



## ACTRenovator (Jan 1, 2007)

try to clean it out say weekly, otherwise i get the problem of it becoming fatter and fatter (ie with receipts - not cash).

I thought I saw someone on this forum website that they were Johnny Cash? Are you there?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

I've had my wallet in my front pocket for more than 20 yrs. due to the back issues MD is talking about.


----------



## Edsollen (Oct 30, 2006)

Just like Robie I carry a magnetic leather mony clip.
Learned about back problems during 6 years as a salesman.
Joel


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I use a wallet, real skinny.

a little cash, drivers license, pilot license, one credit card. nothing else except for receipts I picked up that day.

Years ago I carried my contractors license but in 27 years I've never been asked to show it.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

to curb spending i keep a mouse trap in my wallet ...


seriously i have always kept my wallet in my front pocket

ray


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

thom said:


> I use a wallet, real skinny.
> 
> a little cash, drivers license, pilot license, one credit card. nothing else except for receipts I picked up that day.
> 
> Years ago I carried my contractors license but in 27 years I've never been asked to show it.


I'm working on a new pilots license...only this one will have that little line that says "Instrument rating". Of course by the time I take my check ride it will be summer again and will find myself flying to areas with SOME clouds!!

MD, Never sit with a wallet and don't keep anything too important in there. I have a few places I have trained myself to keep it throughout my week, it's usually where I think it is.

Ofcourse my new one (xmas) has my first love on it, Boston RedSox stiched onto the fold, so I have been keeping a closer eye on it!!


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

James, I'll never get that instrument rating. I fly a hot-air balloon.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

a good wallet tip.. 

photocopy everything all vitals info you store in your wallet & put the sheets in your safe... i did this about 2 yrs ago.

i had lost my PADI diver certification card & went to jamaica last week 
if i didnt have that photocopy no diving... biy was i glad somebody told me this one a few yrs ago.

ray


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

thom said:


> James, I'll never get that instrument rating. I fly a hot-air balloon.


Aaahhhhh my lighter than air friends!!!! Truth be told I'm afraid of thoes and helicopters. Something to do with minimal control and aerodynamicly incorrect flight!!!

Maybe one day I'll hop a ride in one, I hear it's very relaxing!!


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I save all my check card receipts and from time to time my wallet gets a little thick. I learned from a women who lived in the ghetto that putting a fat wallet in a back pocket was a no-no. From that time on I started carrying it a front pocket, and try to empty out the paper receipts more often. The only time my back gets sore is sitting in front of this too long or roofing too much or not often enough.


----------



## oldgoat (Aug 18, 2005)

I started puting my wallet in my front pocket several years ago. Works out pretty good for me plus I guess you don't have to worry about pick pockets either.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

I carry my wallet in my back pocket but it always comes out of my pocket before I sit down. I put it in the cupholder in my truck, or workbag, or jacket pocket.

Do you really need the coupon for the chili dog at Coney Island that expired 2 years ago Costanza?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I use a money clip, I would be lost without it.

I hate wallets.


----------

